# What kind of spider is this?



## carldelain (Apr 20, 2011)

I know that these are not good shots by any means  (he was very small and VERY fast)
Just wondering if anyone could tell me what he is 
I live in Green Bay, Wisconsin and i found him crawling around on the concrete in cracks.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice shots...jumping spider. Can't help with the sp.


----------



## Bios. (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks very much like a zebra spider _(Salticus scenicus)_ but I'm not sure if you get them in the states.

I've got a few zebra spider pics on my flickr if you want to have a look.


----------



## carldelain (Apr 21, 2011)

Bios. said:


> Looks very much like a zebra spider _(Salticus scenicus)_ but I'm not sure if you get them in the states.
> 
> I've got a few zebra spider pics on my flickr if you want to have a look.


 
I just looked them up a little bit, and they are common here. Looks like an immature male, from what i have researched. 
Thanks for the help :thumbup:

Hopefully I can get a few more shots when this snow melts!

EDIT: By the way, I like your shots a lot! All of them are great


----------

